# Twa



## bg1

Cześć wszystkim!
Mam do Was pytanie, a mianowicie jaki jest angielski odpowiednik pojęcia TWA? Chodzi o pojęcie, o ile istnieje to w kulturze anglosaskiej, a nie o przetłumaczenie!
Dzięki z góry!
Pozdrowienia,
Zang.


----------



## NotNow

Co znaczy TWA?  Czy masz jakiś kontekst?


----------



## ><FISH'>

My dictionary redirects me to "twój", but Google says that it is "thy". So the English equivelant of it would be "thy", I think.

Context: "Na zawsze przy twym boku". - "Always at thy side".


----------



## NotNow

Is the original question about a word or an abbreviation?  I assumed it was some type of abbreviation.  That's why context is important.


----------



## bg1

Sory, oczywiście chodzi mi o "Towarzystwo Wzajemnej Adoracji"


----------



## bg1

... Popularnie mówi się po polsku jako TWA (te-wu-a)


----------



## majlo

bg1 said:


> [...] oczywiście [...]



Czyżby? 

My dictionary says it's _mutual admiration (appreciation) society_. I find it suspiciously literal, though.


----------



## bg1

Dziękuję *majlo*! No właśnie, nie wiem czy używa się _mutual admiration society _tak popularnie jak TWA w Polsce. W każdym razie samo zjawisko jest co najmniej tak samo popularne ;-)
Pozdrowienia,
Zang.


----------



## .Jordi.

Tak z ciekawości tylko zapytam: czy ktoś z Was zetknął się z tym skrótem wcześniej? Ja szczerze przyznam, że najpierw podobnie jak Fish myślałem, że chodzi o wariant _twój_.


----------



## bg1

Określenie to spotykam dość często, zwłaszcza w "wirtualnych" społecznościach. Dotyczy to raczej środowisk artystycznych (najczęściej popularnych, nie zawodowych). Istnieją grupy ludzi, którzy nie oszczędzają nieadekwatnych, wzajemnych chwał dla swoich "dzieł" o niskim poziomie artystycznym w celu sprawienia sobie przyjemności lub podbijania liczników popularności. Ja to cytuję z życia. Moje powyższe objaśnienie nie jest definicją.


----------



## bg1

Zjawisko to istnieje wszędzie na świecie, nie tylko w Polsce. Mimo tego jego określenie spotykałem tylko w Polsce. Nigdzie na zachodzie ani w innych krajach gdzie przebywałem lub uczestniczyłem w dyskusjach, tego nie spotkałem!


----------



## Thomas1

.Jordi. said:


> Tak z ciekawości tylko zapytam: czy ktoś z Was zetknął się z tym skrótem wcześniej? Ja szczerze przyznam, że najpierw podobnie jak Fish myślałem, że chodzi o wariant _twój_.


Ditto.
Z tego co napisał Bg wynika, że może on funkcjonować w żargonach pewnych grup społecznych. Samo określenie, towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji, jest mi znane (i w polskim i angielskim).


----------



## NotNow

bg1 said:


> Zjawisko to istnieje wszędzie na świecie, nie tylko w Polsce. Mimo tego jego określenie spotykałem tylko w Polsce. Nigdzie na zachodzie ani w innych krajach gdzie przebywałem lub uczestniczyłem w dyskusjach, tego nie spotkałem!


 
The expression was popular in the U.S. at one time, perhaps in the 1950s and 60s, but I haven't heard it in ages.


----------



## majlo

Mnie również się wydawało, że chodzi o zaimek. Pierwszy raz spotykam się z takim określeniem. Uważam, iż byłoby poprawniej zapisywać to jako _TWA_.


----------



## bg1

Thomas1 said:


> Ditto.
> Z tego co napisał Bg wynika, że może on funkcjonować w żargonach pewnych grup społecznych. Samo określenie, towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji, jest mi znane (i w polskim i angielskim).



Twoje angielskie określenie jest inne czy takie same jak podał majlo?
Dzięki!


----------



## Thomas1

Takie samo, mutual admiration society (spotkałem się również z society of mutual admiration, ale z pierwszą wersją częściej). Co do drugiej wersji (z apreciation) to nie wiem, może NotNow albo ktoś inny powie coś więcej na ten temat.

PS: PWN podaje pisownie małymi literami: Towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji.


----------



## NotNow

Thomas1 said:


> Takie samo, mutual admiration society (spotkałem się również z society of mutual admiration, ale z pierwszą wersją częściej). Co do drugiej wersji (z apreciation) to nie wiem, może NotNow albo ktoś inny powie coś więcej na ten temat.
> 
> PS: PWN podaje pisownie małymi literami: Towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji.


 
I have never, ever heard "mutual appreciation society," but that's not that it's never been used.   It seems to me that admiration and appreciation are two different things.


----------



## bg1

Thanks, everybody for your answers!


----------

